# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  tabletki poporonne

## mags

witam
Bardzo proszę o pomoc w temacie tabletek poporonnych, czy zażyte w 6-7 tygodniu ciąży są bardzo niebezpieczne dla zdrowia kobiety?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co to są tabletki poporonne?

----------


## mags

> a co to są tabletki poporonne?


Przejęzyczenie, chodzi mi o tabletki poronne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są niebezpieczne dla zdrowia nawet życia, nigdy niewiadomo jak przebiegnie proces poronny. Czy nie dojdzie do krwotoku, czy wszystko zostanie usunięte. Jest to bardzo duże ryzyko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Te tabletki mają spowodować obumarcie płodu a nie zabicie ciężarnej. To po pierwsze. W ogóle wiecie ludzie jak przebiega wywołanie poronienia i jakie  środki się stosuje? Bo widzę że nie. Otóż tabletką najczęściej zapisywaną jest PREGNA486. To silna dawka hormonów wywołujących okres czyli estrogenu. Przez ten środek dochodzi do najzwyklejszego okresu. Przez co łożysko, którego zaczątki wytwarzają się w czasie każdego okresu odrywa się od ścian macicy i jest wydalane. Z nim również płód. Jeśli płód jest wystarczająco mały poronienie może przebiec bez potrzeby interwencji lekarskiej jednak po 10 tyg ciąży lepiej po rozpoczęciu krwawienia udać się do lekarza lub szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napewno nie jest to "najzwyklejszy okres" to po pierwsze, w zależności od zaawansowania ciąży i stanu kobiety, może dojść do powikłań jak przy każdym poronieniu, więc proszę nie pisać bzdur, że to tak gładko przechodzi, potem znajduje się takie kobiety na ostrym dyżurze z krwotokami, lub stanami zapalnymi....Oczywiście, że te tabletki "mają" za zadanie zabicie płodu a nie ciężarnej, ale jest to wykonywane w warunkach domowych, bez nadzoru lekarza, więc wszystko może się zdarzyć i niestety się zdarza. Ponadto bzdurą kolejną jest, że łożysko wytwarza się w czasie każdego okresu, NIE!, wytwarza się wtedy kiedy dojdzie do zapłodnienia, kiedy macica "przyjmuje" zarodek, z kosmówki powstaje łożysko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A kto niby przepisuje tę tabletkę ...??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz ginekolog.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz ginekolog przynajmniej w Polsce nie przepisze takich tabletek, chyba że wyjmie z szuflady.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne są nielegalne w Polsce, oficjalnie nie są do kupienia, więc o co ta dyskusja ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolejna mądra...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz ten lek jest sprzedawany po nazwą RU-486 skopiuję parę informacji znalezionych na prawdziwych stronach medycznych. I będę uważała dyskusję za zamkniętą. 
Mifepriston (RU-486) – organiczny związek chemiczny z grupy steroidów otrzymywany syntetycznie, pochodna noretysteronu. Jest antagonistą receptoru progesteronowego o działaniu poronnym w okresie pierwszych dwóch trymestrów ciąży. Stosowany w mniejszych dawkach służy jako środek do antykoncepcji doraźnej. Aborcja farmakologiczna z zastosowaniem mifepristonu jest oceniana jako godna przyjęcia i względnie bezpieczna alternatywa dla zabiegu ginekologicznego wobec kobiet przed 49 dniem ciąży (licząc od czasu ostatniej miesiączki), u których nie stwierdzono żadnych przeciwwskazań. Do naistotniejszych działań niepożądanych należą bóle brzucha, skurcze macicy i krwawienie z dróg rodnych.
 Przeciwwskazania

Mifepriston jest przeciwwskazany kobietom z założoną wkładką domaciczną (ang. intrauterine device, IUD), pacjentkom z ciążą pozamaciczną, niewydolnością nerek, skazami krwotocznymi, dziedziczną porfirią oraz przewlekle stosującymi leki przeciwkrzepliwe lub kortykosterydy.

W informacjach na temat działania leku FDA zaznacza, że nie do końca poznany jest wpływ na osoby cierpiące z powodu chorób przewlekłych, będące powyżej 35. roku życia oraz palących ponad 10 papierosów dziennie. Grupy te były systematyczne wykluczane z badań klinicznych i powinny być traktowane ze szczególną ostrożnością
Coś jeszcze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobieto, o co Tobie chodzi ? Czy Tobie tak ciężko zrozumieć, o czym Ty wogóle piszesz i co chcesz udowodnić. Prawo w Polsce zabrania aborcji "na życzenie" jasne, że są różne środki farmakologiczne które są lekami na różne schorzenia, które można kupić w aptece z przepisu lekarza (chociażby słynny lek na stawy) ale ich działanie poronne jest to skutek uboczny, co jest właśnie wykorzystywane przez kobiety i niektórych lekarzy. Są zestawy leków itp. ale to jest cały czas aborcja - wywołanie poronienia, co nie jest procesem normalnym i całkowiecie bezpiecznym szczególnie po sztucznym wywoływaniu. Może Tobie się udało "to" zrobić bez komplikacji, może masz "dobrego" lekarza, który Ci w tym pomógł (jeśli zrobiłby to oficjalnie poszedł by za kratki), ale nie pisz, że to jest takie normalne, bezpieczne i legalne, bo piszesz bzdury i wprowadzasz w błąd. 

Art. 152.
 § 1. Kto za zgodą kobiety przerywa jej ciążę z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy,
 podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.
 § 2. Tej samej karze podlega, kto udziela kobiecie ciężarnej pomocy w przerwaniu ciąży z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy lub ją do tego nakłania.
 § 3. Kto dopuszcza się czynu określonego w § 1 lub 2, gdy płód osiągnął zdolność do samodzielnego życia poza organizmem kobiety ciężarnej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.

Jeszcze coś ??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I jeszcze jedno  - lek o którym tak się rozpisujesz nie został dopuszczony do obrotu w Polsce, właśnie ze względu na swój wpływ, więc można go jedynie "zdobyć' nieoficjalną drogą. I jaki lekarz Ci go przepisze ?

----------


## tina1972

Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek. Do kuracji wystarczy jeden listek (a dokładnie 12 sztuk) Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Witam sprzedam *18szt* Cytotec pozostałość po całym opakowaniu 30szt. Leki mi zostały po *udanym zabiegu* który robiłam wczoraj. tel: 690578232

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 pwene sprawdzone zrodlo srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w 11 tygodniu po wczesniejszej nie udanej probie innymi tabletkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 508426708 pwene sprawdzone zrodlo srodki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w 11 tygodniu po wczesniejszej nie udanej probie innymi tabletkami


Uwaga oszust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam jestes oszust zerujecie na kobiecym nieszczesciu 508426708 jedynymi skutecznymi srodkami okazaly sie wlasnie te.. 508426708 tylko tam pewne sprawdzone zrodlo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kobieto, o co Tobie chodzi ? Czy Tobie tak ciężko zrozumieć, o czym Ty wogóle piszesz i co chcesz udowodnić. Prawo w Polsce zabrania aborcji "na życzenie" jasne, że są różne środki farmakologiczne które są lekami na różne schorzenia, które można kupić w aptece z przepisu lekarza (chociażby słynny lek na stawy) ale ich działanie poronne jest to skutek uboczny, co jest właśnie wykorzystywane przez kobiety i niektórych lekarzy. Są zestawy leków itp. ale to jest cały czas aborcja - wywołanie poronienia, co nie jest procesem normalnym i całkowiecie bezpiecznym szczególnie po sztucznym wywoływaniu. Może Tobie się udało "to" zrobić bez komplikacji, może masz "dobrego" lekarza, który Ci w tym pomógł (jeśli zrobiłby to oficjalnie poszedł by za kratki), ale nie pisz, że to jest takie normalne, bezpieczne i legalne, bo piszesz bzdury i wprowadzasz w błąd. 
> 
> Art. 152.
>  § 1. Kto za zgodą kobiety przerywa jej ciążę z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy,
>  podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.
>  § 2. Tej samej karze podlega, kto udziela kobiecie ciężarnej pomocy w przerwaniu ciąży z naruszeniem przepisów ustawy lub ją do tego nakłania.
>  § 3. Kto dopuszcza się czynu określonego w § 1 lub 2, gdy płód osiągnął zdolność do samodzielnego życia poza organizmem kobiety ciężarnej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.
> 
> Jeszcze coś ??


a gdzie jest napisane, że kobiecie jak sama na sobie wykona aborcję przed czasem kiedy płod osiąga zdolność do życia poza organizmem matki, za ktory to uznaje się 24 tydzień ciąży, grozi cokolwiek?

a no nigdzie, bo jej nic nie grozi... śmiało można zamawiać leki od womenhelp.org i samej na sobie i własnoręcznie wykonać aborcję farmakologiczną, która do 9 tygodnia ciaży jest bezpieczna dla zdrowia i życia kobiety w warunkach domowych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam do odsprzedaży Cytotec 2 listki po 14 tabletek. Do kuracji wystarczy jeden listek (a dokładnie 12 sztuk) Termin ważności październik 2014. Zapraszam jk1975@poczta.onet.pl


to już po terminie przydatności do spożycia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogłoszenie jest z kwietnia 2014 więc było dobre !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahahahahaha!!
a to znaczy, że właściciel ogłoszenia nadal jest, to dopiero numer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec odsprzedam,opakowanie 20 szt.cena 200zł.plus koszt przesyłki,płatność za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Proszę o kontakt na wladzio67@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej sprzedaży posiadam oryginalne tabletki poronne nawet do 12 tyg ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane z numerem serii oraz datą ważnosci. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći. Dla wiarygodności moge wysłać zdjecia z Twoim imieniem. 12 szt*Arthrotec*250zł. 12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Kontakt :*       skuteczna.aborcja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dwoje wspaniałych dzieci! Nie wiem co bym zrobiła gdybym je straciła... proszę cię- przemyśl swoją decyzję... gdy poczujesz pierwsze ruchy dziecka, usłyszysz bicie serduszka- to bedzą najpiękniejsze pierwsze momenty twojego życia! A gdy weźmiesz je po raz pierwszy na ręce.... wszystko przestanie się liczyć! Poczytaj wypowiedzi kobiet które aborcji dokonały... proszę, przemyśl to...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :*edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt   :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE PIENIEDZY NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

OSZUSCI

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowania. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info sylvik232@gmail.com Tel: 513023488

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

Przesylka dochodzi max 2 dni

10szt  Cytotec 400zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt : 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować *aborcję farmakologiczną* do 12 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer *883125454* tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. informacje na mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## AsikaiRomek

info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio.724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIŁAŚ TABLETKI, ALE WAHASZ SIĘ CZY JE POŁKNĄĆ?POZWÓL SOBIE NA ROZMOWĘ, ABY ROZWIAĆ WĄTPLIWOŚCI, TO NIC NIE KOSZTUJE, A NA PEWNO ROZWIEJESZ SWOJE WĄTPLIWOŚCI!
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
> W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
> Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
> Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
> katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl


Ludzie to wredna wyrachowana oszustka. Nie kupujcie u niej. W poprzednim ogłoszeniu oferowała arthrotec plus RU. Ja u niej zamówiłam i dostałam tabletki w woreczku plus jedną udjącą RU czyli był to paracatamol albo coś innego. Poczytajcie sobie w internecie, że tabletka Ru jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce i można ją mieć tylko w zestawie od Womenek. Teraz sprzedaje niby sam arthrotec podrobiony bo na jej oszukane RU już nikt się nie nabiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie zapraszam do netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia


WIERZYĆ MI SIĘ NIE CHCE, że dziewczyny, które "to" zrobiły, wracają, żeby kogoś reklamować. Chyba, że mają poczucie winy i próbują zagłuszyć lub wypierają to wydarzenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotecu zwykłego. Oryginalne blistry ulotka .moge wyslac zdjecia maila mmsa itp. Możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub wysylka kurierem 24h. Wszystkie informacje i zdjęcia na mailu katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej!
Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie? Zapraszam do netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny arthrotec opakowanie 20tabl. Ulotka wewnątrz. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .
575 823 497 . / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem - mailem lub mmsem.
Kontakt :

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933 
Cena 350zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
> Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
> Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
> Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
> Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
> Martyna 577 214 933 
> Cena 350zł


Oszustwo. Oryginalny zestaw nie zawiera 12 tabletek Arthroteku, nawet nie potrzeba tylu do przeprowadzenia aborcji z RU. Tylko womenki mogą Wam wysłać oryginalny zestaw.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arthrotec Zwykly. Cena 150zl .
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arthrotec . zapakowany z ulotka . cena 160 zl za 12 szt 200 za 20.szt
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .

marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .
> 
> marlena.biegun30@interia.pl


///
Odstapie 12 szt. Tanio 
Zapraszam na maila po zdjecia.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie oryginalny arth****c w rozsadnej cenie. ( opakowanie ulotka - zdjecia )
Lub zestaw . 
575 823 497

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł lub całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny *oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw poronny *oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com


Iwona, Matti , Asia i Romek... A zestawy wyłudza od Womenek i WHW pisząc z ciagle innymi danymi, ze 
nie ma kasy na darowiznę a potem sprzedaje za ponad 9 stow!!! Pochwalił się komuś nieopatrznie jak to sprytny 
sposób ma na zdobywanie darmowych leków. 
Womenki i WHW juz o tym wiedzą i miejmy nadzieje ukrócą  takie złodziejstwo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie *sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego*, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer *883125454* - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100% Do zestawu dołączany jest dokładny opis zastosowania, który jest dostosowany do indywidualnych potrzeb oraz kontakt telefoniczny w celu konsultacji.

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie *sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego*, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer *883125454* - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100% Do zestawu dołączany jest dokładny opis zastosowania, który jest dostosowany do indywidualnych potrzeb oraz kontakt telefoniczny w celu konsultacji.


Największy i najbardziej bezczelny oszust jaki moze byc !! Jeszcze sobie szujo pozytywne komentarze piszesz ?! Mialam doatac cytotec plus ru . za pobraniem zaplacilam 450 zl a dostalam garsc witaminy c ! Jestes bezczelnym zaklamanym czlowiekiem! Wynocha oszuacie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Cytotec 200 mcg. marki Pfizer. 
Najchętniej  osobiście. 
Lek w oryginalnych listkach z numerem serii i partii takich samych jak na pudełku. 
Data ważności 2020 rok. 
Jest to tańsza alternatywa dla zestawu Mifepristone + Misoprostol. 

Posiadam również zestawy typu MTP KIT zawierajace 1 tabletkę Mifepristone i 4 tabletki Misoprostolu plus drugi listek zawierający dodatkowe 4 tabletki Misoprostol, pojedyncze tabletki Mifepristonu 200 mg. (RU-486) oraz Misoprost 200 firmy Cipla (opakowanie zawiera 8 tabletek - 2 listki po 4 tabletki w pudełku + ulotka). 
Leki sprowadzone legalnie - posiadam deklaracje celna jako dowód, ze nie pochodzą z przemytu i sa to specjalistyczne środki ginekologiczne najwyższej jakości. 

Każdy lek zapakowany w nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane blistry (NIE wycinki z blistrow z przystawiona pieczątka, NIE tabletki luzem w kopercie czy woreczku, NIE plastikowe buteleczki z naklejką - etykietką własnej roboty!).
Mozna bez problemu zweryfikować ich prawdziwość na stronach producentów! 

Mogę przesłać zdjęcia w dowolnej konfiguracji - z karteczką z Twoim imieniem, złotówką czy tez widelcem  :Wink: ) 

 Kontakt e-mail: mife.miso.tablets@gmail.com 
lub WhatsApp: +48 573 494 634

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

Przesylka dochodzi max 2 dni

12 szt Cytotec 450zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :579.277.993  Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię Cytotec 200 firmy Pfizer (Misoprostol 200 mcg.) 
Listki oryginalnie zapakowane, opisane z długą datą ważności,
numerem serii zgodnym z tym na pudełku, 
z ulotką w języku angielskim. 
Proszę o kontakt telefoniczny: 510-808-434. 
Najchętniej odbiór osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nie będziesz miała możliwości odbioru przesyłki poleconej w innym województwie, lekarstwa w ostateczności mogą zostać nadane na twój adres domowy nierejestrowaną pocztą priorytetową. Przesyłka taka nie powinna być kontrolowana przez urzędy celne, ale niemożliwe jest śledzenie jej w internecie, co wiąże się z oczekiwaniem w większej niepewności, a czas dostarczenia przekracza często 2 tygodnie. Informujemy także, że ze względów logistycznych tabletki mogą być zapakowane luzem w woreczkach, a nie w blistrach, choć gwarantujemy, że są to leki oryginalne, rekomendowane przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- zastanawiasz się nad aborcją,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. 

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 5 8 6 9 1 5*9 1 5
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a . p l
n e t p o r a d n i a. p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl/
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
kontakt : anitaa_wu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne leki, tanio. 
Śląsk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłacą tel 729279449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Zadzwon lub napisz sms . 
601- 654-456.
Pomoge.
Ta.bl.etki oryginalne i skuteczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą tel 729279449

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*  915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup.Cena tabletek to 200zł. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

“Naród, który zabija własne dzieci jest narodem bez przyszłości.”

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## iwonaok

8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia do 12 tyg
Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne 

skuteczne zestawy leków do przerwania nieplanowanej ciąży 

bezpieczne zestawy wczesnoporonne 

oferuje pełen zakres usług :

pomoc od początku zabiegu aż do jego zakończenia

oryginalne medykamenty 

jakość 

fabrycznie blistrowane leki 


nieplanowana ciąża wpadka 

(misoprostol, mifepristone,arthrotec,cytotec, ru486)


najlepsze na rynku europejskim zestawy do przywrócenia cyklu miesiączki 
aborcja farmakologiczna 

szybka wysyłka z dogodną formą

polecam przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą




zestawy do 20 tygodnia wysoka skuteczność 


12.szt arthrotec +ru486(mifepristone) 300 zł 
12.szt. cytotec +ru486 (mifepristone) 450 zł 


kontakt konsultacja informacja telefonicznie 575*893*965 duże doświadczenie 100% jakości 

zapraszam !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
 - nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Wyślij sms o treści: pomoc pod numer 883-081-724* lub *Kliknij tutaj* 
*Oddzwonię do 15 minut*





*Kliknij tutaj tutaj info o produkcie Abortab (Mifepristone)* 
*Kliknij tutaj info o producencie Abortab (Mifepristone)*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Żelazne zasady które trzeba przestrzegać kupując tabletki poronne od nieznanego sprzedawcy. 1 Koniecznie sprawdzaj czy przesyłkę możesz otworzyć przed zapłaceniem za nią. 2 Proś o zdjęcia tabletek pośród których leży karteczka ze swoim unikalnym napisem pisanym odręcznie . 3 Dodatkowo listki muszą być pokazane z dwóch stron, tak aby było na nich widać datę przydatności, numer partii, nazwę i dodatkowe informacje. Jeśli nie ma na listku tych napisów, to wiedz że to jest lipa! 4 Jeśli ktoś się ogłasza że jest ginekologiem to nim nie jest! Oni się nie wychylają! 5 No i oczywistym jest to że towar ze zdjęcia musi być identyczny z towarem którym odbierzecie. Pamiętajcie o tym wszystkim a unikniecie oszustwa. Róbcie wszystko z głową*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostępne leki poronne do 20 tygodnia ciąży 
Leki pakowane przez producenta 
Pochodzą z zagranicy
Leki używane są przez ginekologów 
Wysyłka kraj i zagranica
Sprawdzenie zawartości 
Płatne dopiero u kuriera
Natychmiastowa wysyłka
Posiadam b. duże doświadczenie farmakologiczne
Kuracje przeprowadzam do końca
Poprawiam nieudane podejścia na podrobionych lekach od handlarzy
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny w celu pomocy i pokierowania podczas zabiegu

w razie pytań i zamówień zapraszam do kontaktu 
575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam leki zagraniczne służące do przerwania ciąży.
Leki nie są przepakowywane.
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki.
Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek oraz przed wpłat.
Posiadam różne zestawy od najtańszych po najdroższe.
Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt 575-893-965
Natychmiastowa wysyłka zaraz po zamówieniu.
Dyskrecja !!
Posiadam bardzo duże doświadczenie pomogłam bardzo wielu kobietom.
Wszystkie szczegóły udzielę telefonicznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lojalny sprzedawca z ogłaszamy 24

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lojalny sprzedawca z ogłaszamy 24 511290693

----------


## DOKTOR

> witam
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc w temacie tabletek poporonnych, czy zażyte w 6-7 tygodniu ciąży są bardzo niebezpieczne dla zdrowia kobiety?


TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam tabletki ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem 3 tydodnie po udanym zabiegu i wszystko jest ok czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy, wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalna pomoc w przywracaniu cyklu miesiączkowego .

Leki pochodzą z Holandii i są oryginalne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20.
Leki wysyłane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne dopiero u kuriera podczas dostarczania przesyłki.
Do stosowania doustnie i dopochwowo.
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny.
Duże doświadczenie i wiele kuracji.
Leki dobierane do tygodnia ciąży oraz masy ciała osoby stosującej leki.
Wszystkie zabiegi doprowadzam do końca .

Zestaw wyjściowy standardowy do tyg 12 to koszt 300zł
składa się z 12 szt misoprostol oraz 1 tab RU486

Prowadzę również zabiegi mechaniczne.
Wysyłka również za granicę.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt telefoniczny 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się. Jesteśmy po to, aby Tobie pomóc.
Zajrzyj na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dbam o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniam jakość na poziomie światowych standardów

Profesjonalne leki poronne z zagranicznych aptek

Gwarantuję bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
Dostarczam oryginalne leki


TEL: 575.893.965
Tabletki poronne ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone

Niefortunne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym i co dalej?
Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz co1 większy niepokój. Kupujesz test ciążowy, wierząc, że potwierdzi on Twoich obaw. Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski. Wchodzisz w skórę cicho egzystującej przyszłej matki, która wcale nie chcą wejść w nową rolę. Widzisz przeszkodę w realizacji planów albo pamiątkę nieszczęścia. Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań co zrobić?


Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.
Bezpieczeństwo zabiegu potwierdza światowa Organizacja Zdrowia (WHO) o1 polskie Towarzystwo Rozwoju Rodziny.

Tabletki poronne wykazują aktywność po podaniu doustnym. Kuracja jest prosta i bezpieczna. Możną ją wykonać samodzielnie w warunkach domowych bez udziału lekarza.

Skuteczność leków wynosi blisko 98%.

Pozostając z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.
Wysyłka również zagranicę!!

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Ze mną zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo, z pełnym wsparciem . Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Chcesz o tym porozmawiać. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu Ewelina.
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie ! Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Sa to najskuteczniejsze i najbardziej bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne dostepne w naszym kraju. Zestaw to koszt 250zł. Wszystkich zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, nie wiesz co zrobić, nie masz z kim porozmawiać.
Wejdź proszę na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam Arthrotec
dziewczyny ja robilam zabieg z Arthrotec 8 dn temu i wszystko sie udalo troche bolal brzuch i lekka temperatura. Lekie plamienie utrzymywalo sie przez 5 dni a tak poza tym zadnych komplikacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC lub TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie 576.324.300



Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol) Marki pfizer Skuteczność 98%

Wysyłam również za granice kurierem DPD Uwaga cytotec jest tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana 

12 tabletek CYTOTEC 450 zł

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych oddzwonię do 5 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zawsze szybko i konkretnie.

Do zaoferowania mam następujące środki:
- Arthrotec 75 mg (Diclofenac sodium).

- RU-486 (Mifepristone).



Ceny w zestawach:
- Arthrotec 12 tabletek + RU-486: 300zł


Oczywiście dyskrecja w każdym przypadku jest na najwyższym poziomie, paczki są pakowane  koperty bąbelkowe, dodatkowo zabezpieczone od środka przed uszkodzeniem.

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
Leki w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach data ważności do 2020 roku

Zapraszam.

575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Chcesz porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac osobie ktora tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witaminy za 550zł. Ogolnie taki zestaw jest w polsce nieosiagalny wiec jak macie mozliwosc zdobycia leku o nazwie Arthrotec to jest to odpowiednik wlasnie tej substancji. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm opakowanie skutecznych tabletek wczesnorpornnych moze sie przydadza potrzebujacej osobie. Cena 250zł. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## E_Ewelina

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne

Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)

Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)

Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)

Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu. Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą (najpierw otwierasz-sprawdzasz co zawiera przesyłka i dopiero płacisz)

Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim

GWARANTUJE NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ UCZCIWOŚĆ DYSKRECJE zapraszam do zakupu

Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty.
Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na osobe ktora sie ogłasza pod numerem 574-775-418 to OSZUSCI. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł wiec uwazajcie na ten numer. Wczesniej ta osoba oglaszała sie tu jako "DOKTOR" a to zwykły oszust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Cena 500 zł. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web (WHW) wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez daną osobę na stałe , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie uwazajcie na osobe ktora sie tu oglasza pod numerem telefonu 574775418 to zwykły kłamca ktory na wczesniejszych forach oglasza sie jako"DOKTOR" . Ja u pseudo doktorka zamowiłam tabletki i dostałam coś takiego moze ktos mi z forowiczow odpowie co to za tabletka ? Pseudo "doktor"twierdzi ze to RU486 a wy co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne tabletki z wiarygodnego zródła to polecam pania Justyne. Osoba godna zaufania ktora polecam poniewaz mi bardzo pomogła . Leki dostałam w dyskretnej kopercie ktore okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w przyzwoitej cenie do tego mogłam liczyc na wsparcie i na odpowiedz na wszystkie nurtujace mnie pytania. Jak ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam 502427780

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 04/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone
Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki!!!!
Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj!
klikając na zdjęcia można je powiększyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pisać jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tabletek albo pomocy gdzie kupić pewne tabletki. 
Ja mam zestaw 98% skuteczny. Wszystko jak przyjąć itp też wyśle.
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, boisz się i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź na stronę w w w kobietawpigulce.pl Jesteśmy dla Ciebie i zobacz jak możesz się z nami sktontaktować.
Telefon, bezpłatny czat, e-mail.
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 


Czy można  prosićo wstawienie zdjęcia z tabletką RU486?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo  Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja brałam Arthrotec w 7 tygodniu i wszystko sie udało. Lek zadzialał w 100% i w ten sam dzien doszło do wydalenia zaodka. Dzis jeszcze mam lekkie plemienie ale czuje sie szczcesliwa ze wszystko poszlo po mojej mysli. Stosowałam sam Artkrotec doustnie , genialny lek polecam !!! Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma Arthrotec bo probowałam zalatwic go u lekarza ale moja pani doktor wiedziala doskonale do czego słuzy ten lek i absolutnie powiedziala ze mi go nie wypisze wiec najadłam sie tylko wstydu. Wiec jak ktos ma to chetnie odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, boisz się i nie masz z kim porozmawiać. Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc: e-mail, darmowy czat, telefon.

Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce

Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam
Przyszło na drugi dzień 
oczywiście warunkiem było sprawdzenie przed opłatą
wszystko sie zgadzało 
bardzo mi pomogła 
była przy mnie w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas stosowania leków
byłam w 10 tygodniu 
za wszystko z przesyłką zapłaciłam 345zl
polecam polecam polecam
dziękuję Pani oby więcej takich otwartych i uczciwych ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się, nie masz z kim porozmawiać.
Skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas w internecie kobietawpigulce.pl
Darmowy czat, telefon, e-mail.
Czekamy

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Netporadnia

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Czekamy na Ciebie. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl i dowiedz się więcej.
Jesteśmy pod numerem telefonu 58 6915915 lub na darmowym czacie.
Możesz też do nas wysłać e-maila.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. 
 Sprzedam  pozostały po kuracji Arthrotec forte 10 tabletek 139 zl,
12 tabletek -  159 zl, 20 tabletek 259zł
Lek oryginalny z apteki polskiej, ważny do 2022. 
Paczka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartości około 20 zł  
kontakt  tel sms 729685547
proszę o podanie smsem imię, nazwisko i adres do wysyłki
pozdrawiam

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna
> 
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje


Wyłudza pieniądze uwaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spóźnia Ci się miesiączka?
Masz pytania?
Chcesz porozmawiać?
Skontaktuj się z nami!
czat e-mail tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte.
12 tab. 200pln
20 tab. 350pln
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy
lubiestworki@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Chcesz o tym porozmawiać, znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce pl
Czekamy na Ciebie, możemy Ci pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukasz pomocy, jesteśmy gotowi Ci pomóc. Zadzwoń, napisz lub porozmawiajmy na czacie.
kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistry* to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza. 
Nie daj się nabrać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Wpisz numer 794068660 w google i poczytaj opinie  :Frown:  smutne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthotec 
10 tab 200zl
20 tab 350zl
Posiadam paragon z apteki. Lek kupiony 21.05.2021 pozdrawiam.
pawel.kuczy@o2.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny,
Niestety mamy kolejne zgłoszenia. Tym razem strona tabletki-poronne.com . Zgłosiło się do nas już kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez ten portal.
Uważajcie na siebie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy* nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętajcie, że* żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
> " Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> *Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> -Basia-


Dokładnie, zgadzam się z Panią Basią  :Smile: 

Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l  jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !


Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się spieniają, bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską *koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność *przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu . Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam serdecznie. .... 076 Justyna


To pochwal się jeszcze jaka formę wysyłki udostępniasz ?
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu.  Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
> Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
> zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
> Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]


Oszustka nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
> Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
> zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
> Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/url]


a ja polecam bo ci ludzie sa kompetentni profesjonalni i kompetentni. Dziekuje

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------

